# هدية لكل مهندس في المنتدى - برنامج تحويلات هندسية رائع وبسيط



## م. سنان يونس نوري (5 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني وأخواتي الاعضاء المحترمين
أرجو أن ينال هذا البرنامج رضاكم وقبولكم، ولقد جربته بالفعل وهو بسيط ومشوق ورائع في آن واحد.
دعائكم لنا بالتوفيق رجاءاً..

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة والإبداع


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

عاشت الايادي 
بارك الله جهودك


----------



## مهندس شآمي (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكور

ملف صغير وفعال جداً


----------



## مكتب يلدا (1 يوليو 2007)

يا عيني عليك


----------



## الصانع (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (5 أغسطس 2007)

حلو ومفيد ويختصر كثير من الوقت جزاك الله خير


----------



## ayman_000001 (5 أغسطس 2007)

thank you and i hope bring more like this good luck


----------



## k_laialy (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و جزاكم الله كل خير ن تم التنزيل و سنجربه ان شاء الله


----------



## احلى مهندسه (8 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور برنامج حلو وبسيط


----------



## المهندس ابو ناصر (8 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية م.سناس على الفائده القيمة

مشكور على المجهود الرااااائع

دمت ودااااام وصلك

كل الود والتقدير:20:​


----------



## براءة طفل (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر الك اخوية 

ممنونين


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (10 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر*

:31: اخوي مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

يارب انصر العراقييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## maae (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكر الله لكم علي اهدائكم هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك استاذ سنان 
انت مهندس سنان الي عملت في برج صدام في المامون


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (16 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز النافذة .. (للأسف لا أعرف اسمك الحقيقي)
انا لست المهندس سنان الذي تقصده .. ولكن اتشرف بالتعرف عليك..
انا اسمي سنان يونس الشكرجي .. مهندس ميكانيك متخرج من الجامعة المستتنصرية سنة 1993 والان مقيم خارج العراق وقريبا جداً احصل على الماجستير في الادارة الهندسية.


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم الاسم ليس غريب 
بس اعتقد انت صديق غزوان ايضا كان معكم بالقسم لكنه لم يكمل الدراسة 
اني المهندس .. معن ال-جميل
خريج القسم المدني الجامعة المستنصرية 93-94
وماجستير ادارة مشاريع هندسية 2001 الجامعة التكنولوجيا 
ومدرس مساعد في الجامعة التكنولوجيا في قسم البناء الانشاءات


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرااااااااا


----------



## خذير (5 مايو 2010)

بارك اله فيك وزادك الله علما و معرفة


----------



## واثق الخطوه (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ميس معمارية (5 مايو 2010)

يسلموووو


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سورين (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك برنامج مفيد وسهل تسلم للمهندسين


سورين


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز،،، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hammam2003 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## فوزي2009 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك يا اخ سنان


----------



## BME_Sadam (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ............................. شكرا م. سنان
(البرنامج صغير ومفعول كبير)
لاتقطعينا من هذه البرامج الحلوة المفيدة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (1 يونيو 2011)

رائع يا هندسة ..... الف شكر


----------



## boushy (1 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا و جزاكم الله كل خير ن تم التنزيل و سنجربه ان شاء الله*​


----------



## hhmdan (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## aymanelmalik (3 يونيو 2011)

Thanks much


----------



## IRON_MAN (3 يونيو 2011)

thank u man


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً..برنامج حلو وبسيط


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (7 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يدك


----------



## أنس بن وليد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------

